# Do some Expats make you feel ashamed at times?



## King Silk

I cringe with embarrassment at the antics of some of my Countrymen.

True the majority behave reasonably well, but sadly those head shaven,
ugly, over tattooed criminal types are the pits at times.

A couple of them were abusing a poor Bar Girl the other night on Beach Road.
It was sickening to watch. In the end I called a Cop I know (it's useful to have a pal whose a policeman here) and he came and gave them a LOOK that spoke volumes.
They left in haste. But probably repeated the performance elsewhere. Hateful lot!

We complain about the Thais, but Farangs are not all Angels. That's for sure......


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> I cringe with embarrassment at the antics of some of my Countrymen.
> 
> True the majority behave reasonably well, but sadly those head shaven,
> ugly, over tattooed criminal types are the pits at times.
> 
> A couple of them were abusing a poor Bar Girl the other night on Beach Road.
> It was sickening to watch. In the end I called a Cop I know (it's useful to have a pal whose a policeman here) and he came and gave them a LOOK that spoke volumes.
> They left in haste. But probably repeated the performance elsewhere. Hateful lot!
> 
> We complain about the Thais, but Farangs are not all Angels. That's for sure......


Not had the problems with the Thais that some have had, so my opinion of them is generally pretty good. But lived for many years in France before Thailand, and I often cringed at the attitude of the Brits there, mostly those on holiday but some of the resident 'Little Englanders' too.

In Thailand even more so, the difference in cultures makes our yobbish disrespectful behaviour more marked. Very embarrassing, no wonder the Thais put up some many barriers against farang culture, understandable really.


----------



## Hephesus

frogblogger said:


> Not had the problems with the Thais that some have had, so my opinion of them is generally pretty good. But lived for the best part of two decades in France before Thailand, and I often cringed at the attitude of the Brits there, mostly those on holiday but some of the resident 'Little Englanders' too.
> 
> In Thailand even more so, the difference in cultures makes our yobbish disrespectful behaviour more marked. Very embarrassing, no wonder the Thais put up some many barriers against farang culture, understandable really.


Well if you think they are bad in France, come and have a look at Malia on Crete, I think they could put the other yobs around the world to shame. I hope the village I intend to move to does not have the like of these there.


----------



## Fiscalo

Not only on the street and in the bars. There is a forum here in Thailand, I cannot get the name out of my mouth... Many of this forum feel like they are very important. The chief thinks he is God. The staff is worse than those who followed Hitler. I got thrown off for life because I had some critisism.
I sure hope this forum allows a little bit more!


----------



## stogiebear

I'm with the OP (original poster). The dreadful behavior of both tourists and expats in Thailand are a constant source of amazement to me.

Thank heavens I don't have too much contact with them and only have Thai people as neighbors.


----------



## KhwaamLap

*Expats or tourists?*

I think most of the skinheaded, tattooed, yobs are tourists. 
I hate it too, I'd like them to have to pass social/personality test before allowing them a passport. Spain and Greece gets most of them - hopefully the weak pound and strong Baht will keep them away from LoS this summer!

I just wonder how much of the problem we get here for no apparant reason is down to this scum and the steriotype they create. 


PS: Go on Fiscalo give us a clue?


----------



## Fiscalo

Something with visa


----------



## Guest

Fiscalo said:


> Something with visa


I had guessed 

Yes some of the debate goes on that there makes me pretty pessimistic about the future of the human race!

Not quite so bad in the Chiang Mai section though.

I gently criticised their recent tie-up with the Nation, that got a number of posts chopped and the thread was suddenly locked. Had to bite my tongue, otherwise I would have joined the growing list of expelled.


----------



## Fiscalo

frogblogger said:


> I had guessed
> 
> Yes some of the debate goes on that there makes me pretty pessimistic about the future of the human race!
> 
> Not quite so bad in the Chiang Mai section though.
> 
> I gently criticised their recent tie-up with the Nation, that got a number of posts chopped and the thread was suddenly locked. Had to bite my tongue, otherwise I would have joined the growing list of expelled.


And they call it a Forum! Be carefull, next time you critize you Are expelled. The forum is ruled by some old, fat pessimists. I know them all, that is why I never visit the popular bars in CM.


----------



## Guest

Fiscalo said:


> And they call it a Forum! Be carefull, next time you critize you Are expelled. The forum is ruled by some old, fat pessimists. I know them all, that is why I never visit the popular bars in CM.


I met an outspoken Dutch guy at the TV party towards the end of last year in the official Chiang Mai TV bar. Don't suppose that was you, then?!

I have no idea who the TV hierarchy is, and I certainly assumed they were Bkk rather than Chiang Mai based.


----------



## Fiscalo

frogblogger said:


> I met an outspoken Dutch guy at the TV party towards the end of last year in the official Chiang Mai TV bar. Don't suppose that was you, then?!
> 
> I have no idea who the TV hierarchy is, and I certainly assumed they were Bkk rather than Chiang Mai based.


No I never visit these parties. The moderators are Bankokian too? I thought their origin is CM at least the ones I know, but I am not only talking about them, also members.


----------



## King Silk

Fiscalo said:


> Something with visa



Something with Visa eh? mmmmmmmmm Let me think.....20mins later)
Got it ! THAI VISA?

Naw won't hear a word of criticism about that wonderful Forum.
They let you F and Blind and give Newbies a hard time, and.......they are just.....
words fail me.

MUCH better here eh Guys?


----------



## Guest

Fiscalo said:


> No I never visit these parties. The moderators are Bankokian too? I thought their origin is CM at least the ones I know, but I am not only talking about them, also members.


I really don't know, I tend not to mix with the farang community in Chiang Mai. Went to the TV bbq out of curiosity, only the second time I'd been to the Tuskers Bar in a couple of years...


----------



## witfalait

King Silk said:


> I cringe with embarrassment at the antics of some of my Countrymen.
> 
> True the majority behave reasonably well, but sadly those head shaven,
> ugly, over tattooed criminal types are the pits at times.
> 
> A couple of them were abusing a poor Bar Girl the other night on Beach Road.
> It was sickening to watch. In the end I called a Cop I know (it's useful to have a pal whose a policeman here) and he came and gave them a LOOK that spoke volumes.
> They left in haste. But probably repeated the performance elsewhere. Hateful lot!
> 
> We complain about the Thais, but Farangs are not all Angels. That's for sure......


For me, "cringe" turns to anger sometimes. Unbelievable that anyone would think visiting a Wat while wearing a singlet and shorts is acceptable. There is no excuse for such disrepect... or am I just showing my age?


----------



## Guest

witfalait said:


> For me, "cringe" turns to anger sometimes. Unbelievable that anyone would think visiting a Wat while wearing a singlet and shorts is acceptable. There is no excuse for such disrepect... or am I just showing my age?


Ignorance, arrogance, Westerners have been brought up to think they are from a superior culture, and it shows.


----------



## King Silk

On the Beach at the weekend.
To the right a few Thai families bathing fully clothed or in modest costumes.
To the left a group of Russian tourists. The Women topless and virtually bottomless!

Sorry. I am not a prude. But I felt embarrassed for those Thais. Not the men of course!
Later, one of the loveliest of the Russian Ladies did her shopping in Tescos, in a Thong and tiny Bra!!! Really.........


----------



## DanT99

Having read all this about brits abroad, it is true in most cases, but there are also other nations that also handle themselves pretty badly. I do agree we possibly lead the way, but Germans for example have their own version of Magaluf in Mallorca (called Arenal) and I suspect have their own enclaves in lots of other places. Individuals should be judged on that alone and not generalised, people are pretty much the same the world over. maybe brits get the nod however as the worst...what does one expect when we put foul mouthed football stars on a pedestal and worship them? However there are also many very well travelled and responsible Britons that travel each year that respect the cultures they interact with.


----------



## King Silk

Dan old bean it is virtually impossible to go through life WITHOUT generalising.
OF course not EVERY Brit behaves badly abroad. But all too many do and it is those that get us a bad name.....agreed?


----------



## DanT99

King Silk said:


> Dan old bean it is virtually impossible to go through life WIHOUT generalising.
> OF course not EVERY Brit behaves badly abroad. But all too many do and it is those that get us a bad name.....agreed?



Agreed on all fronts...
I suppose I was a bit badly behaved in the past (not to the extent that has been listed in these pages) but am now a reformed character enjoying more cultual pastimes!
However generalisation (e.g. saying all americans are stupid, all French smell, all Italian are cowards etc) etc should go hand in hand with all brits are hooligans in that case!


----------



## Guest

DanT99 said:


> Agreed on all fronts...
> I suppose I was a bit badly behaved in the past (not to the extent that has been listed in these pages) but am now a reformed character enjoying more cultual pastimes!
> However generalisation (e.g. saying all americans are stupid, all French smell, all Italian are cowards etc) etc should go hand in hand with all brits are hooligans in that case!


From many years living abroad, my impression is that the Brits come close to the top in both the yobbo and the arrogance premier leagues. In the former the Aussies are close challengers, in the latter I would say the Yanks and the Frogs are fighting for top spot, the Brits have lost their edge along with the Empire but are still hanging on in there. The French are up there with the Yanks in arrogance terms because even if we know they lost their empire as far back as Waterloo, they still refuse to believe it.

In the talking unnecessarily loud league the Yanks definitely have it, with the Brits again a close second. They can't challenge for the top spot because they suffer from occasional bouts of self-doubt and embarrassment, something that never afflicts our cousins from across the Pond. To be honest I can never see anyone challenging the Cousins for this one, we should just leave them to it.

Tips for outsiders for the various trophies? The nouveau riche Russkies.


----------



## Fiscalo

In my humble opinion this has nothing to do with nationality. To give you an example, in Pattaya the Russians are the worse. So to blame one country is meaningless.


----------



## King Silk

Fiscalo said:


> In my humble opinion this has nothing to do with nationality. To give you an example, in Pattaya the Russians are the worse. So to blame one country is meaningless.


Who is blaming one country Fiscolo?
Because one is talking about the conduct of a particular group does not mean that that is the ONLY bunch who are acting badly.....

I am English. So the way my fellows behave is of *more* concern to me than the antics of other nationalities. Ya dig? 

Peace.


----------



## DanT99

frogblogger said:


> From 20 years living abroad, my impression is that the Brits come close to the top in both the yobbo and the arrogance premier leagues. In the former the Aussies are close challengers, in the latter I would say the Yanks and the Frogs are fighting for top spot, the Brits have lost their edge along with the Empire but are still hanging on in there. The French are up there with the Yanks in arrogance terms because even if we know they lost their empire as far back as Waterloo, they still refuse to believe it.
> 
> In the talking unnecessarily loud league the Yanks definitely have it, with the Brits again a close second. They can't challenge for the top spot because they suffer from occasional bouts of self-doubt and embarrassment, something that never afflicts our cousins from across the Pond. To be honest I can never see anyone challenging the Cousins for this one, we should just leave them to it.
> 
> Tips for outsiders for the various trophies? The nouveau riche Russkies.




I think you have made a decent summary there! you have forgotten to mention our historically most aggressive european pals, the Germans, however aside from the obvious bagging of the sun loungers before anyone wakes up and the hairy armpits, even they have decorum!


----------



## KhwaamLap

*A little tale...*

I still think the Brits are worse - maybe because I am one and I feel more ashamed - once world known for our politemness and stiff upper lip, now known for the sesspit bottom sludge scraping scum that bully their way around the touristy bits of Bangkok, Pattaya and Phuket (all places I avoid). Personally I would offer them a free cruise and sink the ship mid Altantic!

About the 'loud Americans' and funny but true story. My wife was in the Night Bazaar (CM) about 5 years back. She was standing at a fake watch stall and sifting through them - she had been asked to pick up a good fake for my Dad back in Blighty - when a middle aged American couple came over. My wife carried on sifting whilst this fat obnoctious women picked up watch after watch and expoused her disdain for it - her poor husband, typically smaller than her, thin and brow beaten stood embarrased and silent next to her. 

Now my wife was dressed quite well as usual, and was sporting a gold Gucci wrist watch. The American lady saw it and loudly announced, "Look at that. You can see its fake from her - cheap, wouldn't fool anyone"
My wife stopped, looked up at her and said in fluent English, "Actually its real. I bought it in Jersey last year, that's Jersey in Europe not New York."
She then repeated it quietly to the seller in Thai, who creased up.
The woman was incredulous. She went bright red, not expecting anyone to understand English and because her so called ability to spot a fake had been publically shot out of the water.

She suffled away quickly and silently. As her husband passed my wife, she saw he was smiling and he winked at her.


----------



## Guest

KhwaamLap, so true and unfortunately, not so rare an occurrence (watch story).

I was in the excellent massage place in soi 3 Loi Kroh ("Hot Stone", run by a Dutch guy), and about half an hour into a peaceful two hour Thai massage, when two Americans came in. They had foot/leg massages for an hour, and didn't stop talking and laughing at the top of their voices throughout. They were expats, it transpired, so the excuse of ignorance didn't apply. Not once did it occur to them that the fact that the booths were occupied (shoes in rack in front), and that no one else was talking, should affect their behaviour. They were completely oblivious to anyone else. My masseuse gave me the occasional apologetic look, but a masseuse - neither mine nor the Americans' - would never speak a word out of turn, or drop a hint. 

I have never come so close to yelling out *"SHUT THE F... UP!!"*


----------



## skycop51

*Not really surprised*

Have seen this all over the world, and I have been to many places. It is sickening to be sure and I agree with you.



















King Silk said:


> I cringe with embarrassment at the antics of some of my Countrymen.
> 
> True the majority behave reasonably well, but sadly those head shaven,
> ugly, over tattooed criminal types are the pits at times.
> 
> A couple of them were abusing a poor Bar Girl the other night on Beach Road.
> It was sickening to watch. In the end I called a Cop I know (it's useful to have a pal whose a policeman here) and he came and gave them a LOOK that spoke volumes.
> They left in haste. But probably repeated the performance elsewhere. Hateful lot!
> 
> We complain about the Thais, but Farangs are not all Angels. That's for sure......


----------



## Serendipity2

Fiscalo said:


> In my humble opinion this has nothing to do with nationality. To give you an example, in Pattaya the Russians are the worse. So to blame one country is meaningless.



Fiscalo,

We can blame the Russians anyway - they're peasants turned lose on 'polite' society!


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> I still think the Brits are worse - maybe because I am one and I feel more ashamed - once world known for our politemness and stiff upper lip, now known for the sesspit bottom sludge scraping scum that bully their way around the touristy bits of Bangkok, Pattaya and Phuket (all places I avoid). Personally I would offer them a free cruise and sink the ship mid Altantic!
> 
> About the 'loud Americans' and funny but true story. My wife was in the Night Bazaar (CM) about 5 years back. She was standing at a fake watch stall and sifting through them - she had been asked to pick up a good fake for my Dad back in Blighty - when a middle aged American couple came over. My wife carried on sifting whilst this fat obnoctious women picked up watch after watch and expoused her disdain for it - her poor husband, typically smaller than her, thin and brow beaten stood embarrased and silent next to her.
> 
> Now my wife was dressed quite well as usual, and was sporting a gold Gucci wrist watch. The American lady saw it and loudly announced, "Look at that. You can see its fake from her - cheap, wouldn't fool anyone"
> My wife stopped, looked up at her and said in fluent English, "Actually its real. I bought it in Jersey last year, that's Jersey in Europe not New York."
> She then repeated it quietly to the seller in Thai, who creased up.
> The woman was incredulous. She went bright red, not expecting anyone to understand English and because her so called ability to spot a fake had been publically shot out of the water.
> 
> She suffled away quickly and silently. As her husband passed my wife, she saw he was smiling and he winked at her.



KhwaamLap,

Bravo to your wife! I'll bet the hefty American babe didn't even have a clue where Jersey was!  

I think most Brits and Yanks [and others] are usually courteous but many times we forget that WE are the guests in Thailand rather than the other way around. That said, most people behave badly when they imbibe in too much fire water. That's usually when we make fools or ourselves. 

Serendipity2


----------



## DanT99

On the subject of expulsion from the Forum, I thought you were a moderator (frogblogger). I thought you were the one that could expell, not the other way round!


----------



## Guest

DanT99 said:


> On the subject of expulsion from the Forum, I thought you were a moderator (frogblogger). I thought you were the one that could expell, not the other way round!


We were talking about expulsion from another forum, a far less agreeable place than here! One where some of the mods and admins are mini dictators, while here of course we are all angels


----------



## DanT99

frogblogger said:


> We were talking about expulsion from another forum, a far less agreeable place than here! One where some of the mods and admins are mini dictators, while here of course we are all angels




I never thought you guys were anything else?! 
Suppose you cant name and shame this other forum through these channels...?! I am intrigued.


----------



## King Silk

frogblogger said:


> We were talking about expulsion from another forum, a far less agreeable place than here! One where some of the mods and admins are mini dictators, while here of course we are all angels


We used to ask "What is the difference between God and a Mod on xx Forum.?"
The answer was "God doesn't think he is a Moderator!"

That applies to xxx Forum too.......


----------

